# Concealment



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

What do you guys all prefer to do when hunting snows: Do you like layout blinds or laying the seeks in whites, partially covered with a ghille blanket, like the sillosock backpack ghillie blind then just have a white jacket and hat on? Which do you prefer and why? Thanks for your info!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Blinds. My back cannot take laying all day on the ground or a wooden board. I think that with whiterock decoys and their blind door decoys will make blind hiding a little easier.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Blinds if the cover is thick. If it's skinny or I have a lot of people, whites.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I have always used blinds but last spring I hunted a few times with a friend and they lay in whites. I prefer blinds(very well camoed ones) overall but I have purchased old goose chairs(what my friend uses in his spread) for laying in whites some this year. The big difference I see is how the birds work/react. With blinds it seems ya get the birds closer to begin with but when ya flip the doors open,they flare fast. With wearing whites, ya may not get the birds as close to begin with but when ya raise up to shoot,the birds hardly flare at all. Plus,it's much easier to watch the birds and turn to shoot if needed. I'll have both blinds and chairs/whites in the truck. We'll be in a cornfield that has had cattle in it so there is not much cover for blinds(which is how this field is every year) and the field is surrounded by winter wheat so blinds will be tougher to hide this spring. We'll see how it goes. We've used the blind door decoys(a friend of mine made some from Sillosock bodies before companies had them on the market ) and we saw no difference on how birds worked. I'd buy more regular decoys before spending money on buying them. The biggest factor I see with guys and blinds is most guys don't camo them enough. And most guys in whites don't lay still enough.I'm pretty picky when it comes to the "hide" and half assin' it doesn't get birds to decoy.

Alex


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree 100% with what goose said......need to make sure blinds are concealed....lots of stubble if available. Once you got your blind stubbled....Go over it again and add more stubble....then look at it one more time.....and add more stubble.....  :beer: If no cover for stubbling blinds....whites.

I too am going to go back to using back boards and whites. Like goose stated. When you sit up to shoot the birds are not back pedaling as fast and flaring. This really helps with doubles on windy days.

I do like the white rock blind door decoys and might buy some. But I did this a couple of years ago....I took some old canada shells and painted them white and painted the beaks. Then I drilled holes in them along the bases and zip tied them to the blinds. It does break the blinds up nicely. But they suck laying on your legs if i am using power hunters.

But again.....conceal is the best thing you can do.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Mack's had these on sale for $50...I used it with whites for late season honkers and I'm looking forward to using it with whites this spring.

http://www.wingsupply.com/blinds-camo-m ... own-blind/


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I looked for those but they were too pricey(at full price) for me. Put an ad on Craigslist for goose chairs and got them for $25/chair. Lots of goose chairs sitting in guys' sheds collecting dust. :wink:

Alex


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I've removed the poles from the doors on a finisher. Covered the blind with bale twine. Can lay in there in white hoodie. Couple dekes on the front and good to go. Very comfy for a older guy,


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

So where can you get just the backrests,like the ones in layoutblinds, but without the blind. And for a reasonable price?


----------



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

One thing to think about when you hunt in spring is even if there is cover in a particular field (corn stubble, wheat, grass, etc) the UV light from sun has bleached it out. Once you rake it up and use it to brush your blinds you expose the underside of the plant material (cover) and it is a definate different color to the surrounding field. I notice this a long time ago when I was walking toward our spread. I must have forgotten the coffee or something, but as I walked back I noticed the spread looked great, but 6 distinct yellow lumps stood out like a sore thumb in a bleached out, grey cornfield where we had spent a lot of time and effort putting corn stubble in the blinds in the dark. Mostly happens in spring because fall crop stubble has only been exposed to the elements for a few weeks while spring stubble has been there for the entire fall and winter months. Nobody wants to lay in a plowed fleld with two inches of water in the furrows! I suggest to hunt comfortably, but smart. Match your surroundings the best you can whether it be by blind, chair, or whites. Some conditions may call for one over the other so be versatile and try different techniques. My old neck and back can't handle laying for long outside of my blind, but sometimes you just have to suck it up get dirty


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

I prefer sitting in a blind. We carry in zip ties, cut the wings off the birds we kill and zip tie the wings in blind loops. After the first couple hunts the blinds are well concealed.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

ndhunter44 said:


> So where can you get just the backrests,like the ones in layoutblinds, but without the blind. And for a reasonable price?


A lot of the guys I know have the old Little Bighorn backrests. They were about $30 and we all wish we'd of bought 4 or 5 of them when we could.

I like layouts if we have good cover. They all you to put all your gear inside, water, snack, etc. When you are running the e-caller, I can turn it off, change tracks, etc. without being seen. Plus if you have newbies who don't understand the phrase, "don't move" it helps hide them. But if we don't have good cover, I like the rancho surfari blankets over whites.


----------

